# 2014 ADGA National Show: Who's going?



## twokidsandafarm

Hi just wondering if anyone on TGS is attending the July 2014 ADGA nationals in Louisville, KY? I'm planning on going for my first time! 


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Too far for me


----------



## twokidsandafarm

I'm in PA, it'll be 9 1/2 hours for me. Road trip with the goaties! 


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I really want to! Put I'm holding out for 2016 in PA instead..


----------



## twokidsandafarm

I can't wait for the 2016 one! I'm definitely going! I just thought, what if my goats look their best this year?  So I'm going this year.


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If I were closer if be going too! 

Good luck!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wonder if it will ever come my way.


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Scottyhorse said:


> Wonder if it will ever come my way.


Which state are you located in? 2015 is in Missouri I believe.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## VincekFarm

I'm with Skyla & holding out for 2016. I can't wait for 2016!! Plus I have two FF going the week of Nationals so I wouldn't be able to go even if I was closer. 

Have fun this year! You must tell us everything about your experience there.


----------



## Scottyhorse

twokidsandafarm said:


> Which state are you located in? 2015 is in Missouri I believe.
> 
> Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


Washington. Still a little far :lol:


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Yeah that's too bad, I'm sure they'll pick the west coast in 2017! I think 2012 was in Idaho. 


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## ciwheeles

I'm thinking of taking a couple of my girls.  I've never been to Kentucky so it'd be a nice new thing for me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If they ever have it in California or Nevada I'll go :lol: I hate driving long distances!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'd love to go if it ever came to the west coast.


----------



## ciwheeles

I don't mind road trips. I've driven as far as states like Alabama, Massachusetts, Ohio, Tennessee. I think it's fun going new places. 

I just need my big truck and lots of snacks! 

Don't know that I would drive to the west coast.. I think at that point I would think about maybe getting a shipper for the goats and flying out there. But, I would have to be really committed to going to do all that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Course, then again, I probably won't go even if it did come out here. Thousands of goats and hours upon hours of showing isn't as thrilling to me anymore  However, I think going for the spotlight sale would be fun, I want to consign a kid to their sale if they ever come out to CA, or NV.


----------



## ciwheeles

Ah the spotlight sale. Now _that_ is something I really want to get to go to! Last year my family picked a weekend to go camping and then that turned out to be the time around the sale. I'm interested in seeing what doelings they put up this year..


----------



## Scottyhorse

If my parents weren't the ones driving, I wouldn't mind a roadtrip  They wouldn't drive me that far I don't think. 

What exactly is a spotlight sale?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A spotlight sale is the closing ceremony of the convention, it's is when breeders consigns a kid, of no more than a year old at the time of sale, to be sold in the auction. The spotlight sale is only once a year at the national's, and its their closing ceremony at the convention. They normally only have 2 kids per breed that are auctioned off, they sell from anywhere from $1000 to $20,000+. It's a breeders chance to show the ADGA world what they've got, by consigning their showcase, top notch kid.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cool. How do people get their kids into the sale then?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They normally bring them with, when they show the rest of their does.


----------



## Scottyhorse

And the the people running the sale pick who will be sold?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie your talking about the colorama sale... I thought you were talking about the Spotlight Sale at the Convention... That, you have to nominate your goat... and I think the board members pick.. I don't know much other then you have to nominate your animal(s)


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ah, ok, thanks Skyla!  I have always wondered what that was and how it worked


----------



## ciwheeles

Skyla is right. You have to nominate your goat and a board of officials pick out the best goats. This year for the Nigis they had 2 does and I think 2 bucks. 

Because you have to be hand picked to have a goat in the auction to a lot of people it's a big honor. And having the winning bid on a goat doesn't look too shabby either. You get your farm name out there on ADGA's website's Spotlight Sale Page as having won and the Dairy Goat Journal does a write up on the sale, so your name gets featured in that too. 

Some of the goats actually don't go for hugely bad prices. Except for the Sannens. They go for crazy money..


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

I think we'll be going ...whether or not we actually show. We live in indianapolis...so it's in our neck o the woods...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lacie your talking about the colorama sale... I thought you were talking about the Spotlight Sale at the Convention... That, you have to nominate your goat... and I think the board members pick.. I don't know much other then you have to nominate your animal(s)


That's what I was talking about, the spotlight sale. You can consign your kid (nominate) it for the sale, and the ones that adga picks are sold as the closing ceremony at the convention, once a year.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ahh.. I was confused  sorry, I thought you were talking about the Colorama sale at the end of the National Show


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just the spotlight sale  however both are fun


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am hoping to go to Convention this year as it's in ME and I want to watch the sale!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cool, hope you get to go


----------



## twokidsandafarm

My mom and I almost went to the convention last year, but for some reason we didn't I'll have to talk to her about going this year. I'm probably going to enter the kid raffle at the show this year, hopefully there will be some nice kids up for it. 


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## SugarBush Farms

We are planning on going, I can't convince mom to let me show (I don't have anything that could win at that level yet, but it'd be fun) but we are planning on going during at least part of the week.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## twokidsandafarm

SugarBush Farms, that's great, at least you get to see what it's like so when you do show, you'll know kinda how it works. I'm not sure if my goats are up to winning anything big yet, but I'll at least try. 


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## Cadence

Scottyhorse said:


> Washington. Still a little far :lol:


Oregon in 2015.

Harisburg in 2016

Possibly back to KY in 2017


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why back in KY?! I'd like it back in MA!  lol! :laugh:


----------



## Cadence

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Why back in KY?! I'd like it back in MA!  lol! :laugh:


Back in KY because they have the facilities to host and slightly more centralized.

MA had a pretty low attendance and it will be in PA which is within driving distance. Personally I want it back in CO again - much more centralized for the West Coast.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I know  I was just joking around.. 
I'm in NH so MA is right there, I had just gotten into showing when it was in MA last time and it wasn't at a good time for us to go.. I know the attendance was low, like I said I was just joking around  it just feels like it's always in KY! Lol!


----------



## ciwheeles

I'm excited for PA. They have AMAZING facilities so think it will be nice. 

Plus the dairy goat association I'm in is putting it on.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cadence said:


> Oregon in 2015.
> 
> Harisburg in 2016
> 
> Possibly back to KY in 2017


Do you know what part of Oregon yet? That may be doable for me....


----------



## margaret

Will they EVER have it in NC? I don't think we could ever go unless it was.
I have a huge showing team and we love to show so the Nationals would be awesome but we just can't travel


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Cadence said:


> Oregon in 2015.
> 
> Harisburg in 2016
> 
> Possibly back to KY in 2017


Oops, I thought it was going to be in Missouri in 2015, guess I was wrong. 

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## ptgoats45

MO put in a bid for 2015 but didn't get it, the facilities at the American Royal were going to cost too much  I would really like to see it in either MO, NE or OK (Oklahoma City would be best, they have REALLY nice fairgrounds, the Morgan Nationals are held there every year) mostly because that would be close for me  and it would be a little more central than KY. I think they have it towards the east coast too much, I know there are a lot of goats there but there are a lot of BIG breeders on the WEST coast too that show and several that are more central (but still west!).

Maybe some day it will be close to me. I am planning to go this year, KY is only 6 hours away lol.


----------



## caprine crazy

VincekFarm said:


> I'm with Skyla & holding out for 2016. I can't wait for 2016!! Plus I have two FF going the week of Nationals so I wouldn't be able to go even if I was closer.
> 
> Have fun this year! You must tell us everything about your experience there.


I graduate in 2016!  This will be my parents graduation gift. Taking me to PA to a goat show. I really want to go to Louisville because it's so close! I wish they'd bring it to Indianapolis! I could talk mom and dad into taking me to that one!


----------



## twokidsandafarm

ptgoats45 said:


> MO put in a bid for 2015 but didn't get it, the facilities at the American Royal were going to cost too much  I would really like to see it in either MO, NE or OK (Oklahoma City would be best, they have REALLY nice fairgrounds, the Morgan Nationals are held there every year) mostly because that would be close for me  and it would be a little more central than KY. I think they have it towards the east coast too much, I know there are a lot of goats there but there are a lot of BIG breeders on the WEST coast too that show and several that are more central (but still west!).
> 
> Maybe some day it will be close to me. I am planning to go this year, KY is only 6 hours away lol.


Oh, ok. That's great you'll be able to go this year! What breeds are you showing?

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## Cadence

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Do you know what part of Oregon yet? That may be doable for me....


The current bid is in for Redmond, Oregon. BOD votes closed at the beginning of this week - so we are just waiting to see...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It couldn't be in like, the Klamath Falls area?! I don't fancy going to Redmond :lol: Oh well


----------



## Scottyhorse

When my mom gets home from work I am going to see if we can go to the 2015 show 
Now I need to decide if I should try and get a Nigerian from this general area that would be competitive, or get a Togg from Waiilatpu. Opinions?


----------



## Emzi00

_Alpine_ from Waiilatpu.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Naw, if I go with a full size dairy, it'll be a Togg 
Camanna has some nice Nigerians though..


----------



## ptgoats45

twokidsandafarm said:


> Oh, ok. That's great you'll be able to go this year! What breeds are you showing?
> 
> Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


I'll be showing Saanens, a Recorded Grade and possibly a Nubian.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Scottyhorse said:


> When my mom gets home from work I am going to see if we can go to the 2015 show
> Now I need to decide if I should try and get a Nigerian from this general area that would be competitive, or get a Togg from Waiilatpu. Opinions?


If I had to suggest between a Nigi or a full sized dairy goat, I would 99% of the time suggest a full sized one of course. But with the above choices, this would be the 1% time.


----------



## twokidsandafarm

ptgoats45 said:


> I'll be showing Saanens, a Recorded Grade and possibly a Nubian.


Nice, I'll be showing Alpines, Nubians, and Oberhasli.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## Scottyhorse

TDG-Farms said:


> If I had to suggest between a Nigi or a full sized dairy goat, I would 99% of the time suggest a full sized one of course. But with the above choices, this would be the 1% time.


I've decided to go with a Nigi. Better way to spend my money.


----------



## ptgoats45

Not sure of the Nigerian breeders where you are but if you want one that is competitive I would get one from Dill's-A-Little Goat Farm. She had the Reserve Senior Champ last year and had several of her goats place very high in their classes. Of course she is in Oklahoma and you would have to fly a kid in lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, she is a little far for me  I can't afford getting a kid flown in right now. There are a couple very nice Nigerian breeders within reasonable driving distance, so I will pick from one of them. One of them is the home to the 2013 AGS Grand Champion Nigerian doe


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm

when is it coming to the carolinas?


----------



## ciwheeles

So far it isn't scheduled to go there. 2015 is Oregon, then PA in 2016, then supposedly KY wants to have it again in 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

